# Best way to sell a table saw?



## TRfromMT

Is craigslist the best way to sell a tablesaw? I have a 10" delta hybrid cabinet saw listed, in Denver, CO. I am wondering if there is a better way to do this than CL. Is there a machinery for sale forum, local to Denver or otherwise I might try?
Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Kevin

CL is usually a good way to sell it if you aren't trying to sell it for more than it's actually worth. If you price your saw comparably to the other similar saws listed you will usually sell it. Prcies vary wildly on CL so if you are below the top priced but above the desperately priced ones (because they will sell fast) you'll usually eventually sell it. That's been my experience although I've dne more buying off CL than I have selling, I have sold everything I've ever listed and always gotten my asking price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

CL search engine has it's limits. You should make sure you have it listed as table saw but in listing make sure you call it tablesaw. You will get more hits.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Also put tags in the bottom... Powermatic bandsaw table Delta Rockwell miter saw band saw woodworking shop dado wood lumber Etc

And if its vague or not priced, I generally skip over them. I also generally get skeptical if I see someone post every single thing about an item and/or uses stock photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT

Thanks for the responses. It sold.


----------



## Kevin

On craigslist?


----------



## TRfromMT

Yes, on CL. Had 3 people ask about it and one guy bought it on the spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

